# 6 Blizzard 810ss plows with minor problems



## Chris Marino (Feb 9, 2001)

We purchased 6 Blizzard 810ss snow plows for our new holland skid steers and have had only minor problems. Most of the problems have been wire related from the operators lifting the plows to high and seperating the wires. Other then that the operators love them.

Chris


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Blizzard Plows*

Blizzard Plows are quite flawless. I sold 3 810ss' and have had nothing but positive comments. Sold about 25 810s' and the only complaint I have had is "I wish the light bar came off with the plow".

Other than that, I think the Blizzard Plow will be the only plow to run.

I can't wait for Blizzards new plows to come out in the summer.

Glad to see you are not part of the Blizzard bashing crowd.

Keep up the movement of snow.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Its not about Blizzard bashing , its simply reporting on a new design, good and bad . Its obviously working for some.

Ours is down again after last night.


----------



## OffRoadPlow (Dec 30, 2002)

I support the good and the bad everyone has to say about every product. I will be purchasing new equipment in the next year or so, and find all of the information valuable. For example, I will not get a blizzard now (even though they look like the would work kick A$$) for my truck, but would for a skid loader, my next plow for the truck will be a V, but with out the updates on what people are using, I would be just taking it from what I know... Thanks for the information, keep it comming....


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Plow Problem*

Tom,

What issues are you having?

Maybe I can Help?

Let me know.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Caught the extended wing on a curb, bent, twisted or jammed the wing in the track/channel ? I'm not sure since I was on a site on the north end of our route, and I had him on the south end. He seemed too disgusted to talk much about it, and was heading back to try and fix it or get parts for it.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Plow, plows,and more plows*

Just a thought, I am the only Blizzard dealer for 50 miles, we are located in Byron Center, Have your guy stop by so we can take a look at his plow and come up with a solution.

Tom,

I am always here to help, even in snow storms. I open my shop @ 4 am in a storm, if you need it.

Thank.

Jon


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Blizzard Plows*



> _Originally posted by Jon Geer _
> *I can't wait for Blizzards new plows to come out in the summer. *


Is this the 8611 design on the 810?


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

until a dealer gives me a free storm demo.i won't buy one until i see no more updates on here about problems.thats all i need is a plow to go down in a storm and spend hours fixing it or im stuck in a lot because it won't go up so i can get to the dealer.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Hey, Jon... it might help if we knew the city that you were in...from the zip code it looks like grandrapids to lansing area. 

~Nate~


----------



## jonmeyer (Sep 6, 2001)

*RE: TOMS BLIZZARD PROBLEMS*

Tom, I spoke to steve about 4am on Sunday morning. We know what the problem is and it is being corrected right now. We have most parts in stock, and the 24/7 service worked great the last few nights. Let me know if I can help with anything else. 
Thanks, Jon
PS: Spring kit for Boss will be in this week. Need more magic. Enjoy the pic,


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Steves plow


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

The bent / sheared hinge pin.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

1


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

*Just my opinion...*

Looks like that plow has been WORKED HARD! Notice the rusty areas down by the plow shoe area. That is plow stress that caused the paint to loose its adherance. 

Speaking of paint, is the Blizzard paint THAT bad? My BOSS is over 10 years old and doesn't have any rust on the back side. A little is starting on the front due to stone drives, but...

Also to me it looks as though the damage that was done would NOT have happened if the wing was retracted. I guess you need to know when its safe to extend them. Was it a hidden obstruction that was hit?

As for trouble free plows.... My BOSS was definately NOT one of them. Sure its been totally trouble free lately, but the first 2 seasons were NOT fun! Especially with a dealer that was 28 miles away and would NOT drop ship parts that they DID NOT have in stock!

My NEXT plow WILL be a BLIZZARD or one of its design. Too many drawbacks with a V-Plow that you don't have with the BLIZZARD. And I'll only be loosing the ability to pierce through drifts and such in the V position which I only use 1% of the time!!


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

This plow was new at the END of last season.


----------



## greenquestlawn (Feb 1, 2001)

WOW Tom I feel for steve. 

he had a problem when he came out to help me as well. 


I hope he gets up and running


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

TLS
what are the drawbacks with a v-blade campared to the blizzared plows, we have 6 fisher v-blades right now (4 8.5 and 2 9.5) and as far as drawbacks to these plows I haven't found one yet. I guess what I am trying to say is what makes the blizzard plows so much superior compared to the v-plows. I do believe that the blizzard plows have come along way through the years and they seem to be getting better every year but I don't have problems with my plows ripping apart (side wings falling off) while I am plowing and I have always believed that when ever you add more parts to a design (expandable wings) you take more risk in the product failing. Before this turns into a pissing match I just want to say that I am in no way putting blizzard plows down because I do like the design I just don't think it is as bullet proof as a v-blade and before the flaming begins I have used subs that have blizzard plows, One had serious issues (side wings wouldn't work) the other worked great so I am basing this on experience and not second hand knowledge. If these plows are that much superior to everything out there then I look forward to everyones response to the question "what makes them so much better" because if they are better than maybe I should be buying a couple of these for myself.


----------



## KentuckyPlow (Nov 26, 2002)

The good thing I see with the Blizzard is the fact that even if the wings break, you can still use it as a straight plow. People have to remember these things aren't bulldozers.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have hit hidden curbs, or curbs buried in a drift before as well. In fact , a few years ago I hit this very same one Steve did with my Boss V.

This certainly was normal use, not "bulldozing" by any means.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

P & J,

As for drawbacks...

For me, I have an 8'2" Boss V RT-II

Trip action is the FIRST and FOREMOST impovement that I would see by switching to a BLIZZARD. Only time a BOSS V plow will trip would be in the straight bucking position! :realmad: Thats it! It cant physically trip properly in ANY other position. You had better know your terrain or go REAL slow if your using a BOSS V.

With you using the Fisher trip edge, this probably isn't AS big of a deal, but I personally DONT like trip edge plows to begin with. Just too many trippable things burried that are higher than the edge pivot point. If I had to choose a V Plow, I'd probably get the Fisher/Western V for its ability to at least attempt to trip in ALL positions.

I also like the ability for the BLIZZARD to plow 10' widths when necessary, and their scoop position looks to hold more snow than a V in the scoop.

The V's also have problems windrowing snow to the side. That center hinge STOPS all sidewas flow from the leading mouldboard and kicks it out forward then it has to catch again on the inboard wing.

Plus, with my Boss, I leave a 3" strip of snow about 1-1/2" high down the center when angled. Scoop, its closed up tight. Pretty annoying to me.



So, there are my reasons. I realize most of MY reasons would not apply to most people, but I will NOT have another BOSS V on a new truck thats for sure.


Thanks for reading everyone!


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey TLS
I also have a 9'2 Boss V RT-II. I agree about the plow tripping! ( slow and carefull and don't have your head out the window!) I just like to say that I brought my plow back to my dealer after my first storm and complained about the 3'' strip of snow missed. I was so upset that he called up Boss and found out that there is a metal insert that is welded to each of the cutting edges that weares down and is replaced when you replace your cutting edges. It corrects about 95%of the problem! Just thought you should know!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Nailit,

By any chance do you have any pics of this afterthought snocatcher thing? I would really like a pic. I have a few Ideas, but wouldnt' mind seeing a real one.

I no longer use a center shoe, so this makes my little snow trail even more annoying.

Thanks!


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

boss and diamond plows have the same kind of trip edge.instead of crushing the trip spring they pull it apart.thats just to hard i feel.see the dot there full trip 40 inch high blades and the new plows crush the spring not pull them apart the old way.springs break that way.my western mvp leaves a little line also.i put a piece of rubber there to help out.but it does through snow far once you pick up speed a bit


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

PineIsland thanks for the picts. That plow may have been "NEW" but there is one thing very obvious to any Blizzard dealers or owners of newer models...........That is a 1999 model........First year unit........Sure hope he got a good discount on it.

I had contractors lining up for the 99 models because We updated them and the factory stood by the warranty which is one of the best in the market as far as I'm concerned.

The pin that broke is like a fuse. Load it too much and it shears off. This is a much better option than twisting the whole blade up.

Kentuckyplow is right on the money. Pull the wing back in and keep on plowing till you can replace the pin. 

Takes about 1/2 hr for most replacements.

Still the best 8' + blade I've ever used. 


Jerre


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey TLS
I think I still got the paperwork In my glovebox.Tomorrow I'll try and see what I can do.
It doesn't look like much but I'm happy with the results!


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

TLS
Great response and I am glad that you handled it like a professional should, I dont have the same problems that you are experiencing and I have never used a boss plow before so I won't commit on them. I am very happy with fisher products and they have been the plow of choice for me and my subs but with all the buzz about blizzard plows this year I was feeling like maybe I was missing out because the blizzard was so much better, I will continue my support for fisher because they have never let me down and my dealer is the best ( 24 service and I even have his home phone number for emergencies). I do know one thing for sure though, the blizzard plow is going to be a force for years to come due in a large part to dealers like jerre heyer and contractors like John Allin supporting their product.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Jerre, you are I'm sure correct on the year model. What I was commenting on was the amount of use . He put it on new last season, (probably misled by the dealer as to the year of it I think), and he said it was late in the winter that he did it.

Are there any updates to that model he should know about ?

As for the Boss problems, what year are your plows ? They sound older, since I dont have those problems with ours, which are 96 and newer.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

PINEISLAND1,

My Boss is a Rapid-Tach II and is a model year 1994 plow installed in the fall of 1994. Plowed from 1989 till 1994 with an ST-90 Meyer!! Lots of mods and welding but it NEVER BROKE to where I couldn't plow with it!


You don't have tripping problems? I know they changed a few things like raising the center section and a few other things and also the truck frame mounts, but I don't see how that could make this plow trip properly?


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

*blizzard updates*

Tom, We have done a few standard updates to the 99models to make them great performers for out customers.

The #5 and #7 valves have a check built in. We take them out.

The pump has a back pressure check. Ditto

The motor is flipped 180 from current mounting and the solenoid is pulled off.

We use a new style harness for the plow and the truck. $$$$ a little but it allows them to trade up later with only a plow swap.

Jack stand is removed and replaced with a new style. A little welding and its all good.

The wings will eventually get a little slop in the 99's and some 2000's but it takes about 45 min per side to fix that. We recommend 40-50 hrs of good plowing before doing the fix. This allows for wing and slide box to take a "set".

That's about it. The cutting edges on the wings are replaced the first year at cost because they have a thinner edge and wear fast with curbing which is a big issue here.

Customers loved the fact they could still buy a plow that did what the wanted. It may not be 100% performance but as one customer simply put it. He plow commercially and residentially. Cut his time by 20-40% on all accounts. The simple math of the increase efficiency made up for an occasional down time.

He has already committed to another 810 and is looking for a truck for an 8611 for next year. He's keeping the 99 model to run this year and next on the current truck and the next year will put it in reserve vs trade it in.

Jerre


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

TLS,the Boss part you want is the snow catcher kit, #1591,its 2 metal tabs you weld to the back of the plow blade,it reduces the trail to next to nothing.I ordered a center shoe and they sent me this instead.Since I have a urethane edge i cannot use it.The dealer told me this catcher is much better than the rubber shoe on the rt3 plows,the shoe is constantly being torn off,I have lost 3 of them now.He recommends anyone with a steel edge,and and rt3 go with this catcher too. This cathcer rides directly under the pivot point,so as the blades are angled these tabs can be kept almost touching eack other,they just move a tiny bit,so there is onyl lie a 1/2" gap after this kit is installed. Jerre,thank you for filling us in on the upadtes to the Blizzards,the more I know about them,the more likely I am to buy one.As soon as we get a good dealer,and Blizzard puts the plow lights where they belong o nthe plow frame,I may have to buy one.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey TLS
I'v got the paperwork on the snow catcher kit, it shows installation instructions and drawings, Before I had them installed I traced the parts on back of instructions. If you want I can fax them or mail a copy.Email me if your interested.
Nailit


----------

